# Thermostat 00 Altima



## rouge922 (Aug 10, 2004)

I would like to know if there is anyone that could tell me where I can get information on changing out a thermostat on a 00 altima.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you can do a search. thats really the easiest way to do it. i see this is your first post so ill explain about how it works. when you have a question, hit the search button ( http://www.nissanforums.com/search.php? ) and then type in what you want to know. but be simple. for instance; type in, "thermostat" and you will get a variety of results. then pick the one you want and voila! the answer is yours. this post isnt intended to piss you off though, so dont get mad, im just trying to help you keep your sanity for when the other older members try to hassle you for not searching first.


----------



## rouge922 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Thank you for helping me out.*

After reading your post I found all the information I needed. Thank you for helping me out.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Youre welcome. now, if you have questions that are related to the info you found, you can now ask them in this thread and it would be perfectly ok.


----------

